# The Expo...to Go or Not to Go



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm having a hard time justifying $25 to go look at stuff I could see at Cabela's or Sportsman's. And the reality is that it would end being more than $25 when I come home with a bunch of new "essential" gear (again, also not unlike a trip to Cabela's just to "look around").

Am I missing something?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

maverick9465 said:


> I'm having a hard time justifying $25 to go look at stuff I could see at Cabela's or Sportsman's. And the reality is that it would end being more than $25 when I come home with a bunch of new "essential" gear (again, also not unlike a trip to Cabela's just to "look around").
> 
> Am I missing something?


A few years ago I went to the expo and bought a set of paniers from a horse packing outfit in Montana. Great deal and a hard to find set up not available at cabelas or sportsmans. My bro and I have packed a bunch of animals with it. I think we've used it every year since I bought it and its still in great condition. Just one example of why I would go.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My favorite Expo memory- the line to get Doyle's signature on a poster. In the back ground was the Spider bull, on a large turn table, spinning in circles. Disco lights, yellow, red and blue bounced around on all the merchandise. And a long line of flat-brimmed, bedazzled jeans MEN waiting to get a signature. Ahhhhhhh, the good ole days.

I went last year, paid $40 for me and my Dad to walk in and meet a client. We spent less than 20 minutes inside. The Expo just doesn't do it for me. I don't wear camo so I don't need to buy any, Animals Are Not Gongs- so I don't need a LR rifle, and I don't need any bamboo pillows or sheets. I don't begrudge those who enjoy it, but it just isn't my style.

And yes, I have to go again this year to give a presentation and meet a client.
..


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You haven't been into Cabela's lately have you? 

Go have fun.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I’m going to validate my draw and then spend the afternoon walking around the expo with my five year old son. 

I enjoy seeing all the incredible mounts, dreaming about hunts, talking with outfitters, and all the rest of the stuff. 

I don’t wear flatties, my Kuiu coat, Kenetreks, nor do I drive a Tundra - - so I won’t fit in with the “regular” crowd. However, I might carry around a protein shake bottle filled with some sort of Mountain Ops drink, so maybe I’ll be able to look more of the part.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I paid admission and went in once. It was fun looking at the mounts and talking to the vendors. I also had some killer nachos (which I overpaid for, but I digress). I don't think I'll do it again until I'm ready to hire a guide for a Canada or Alaska trip. At that point, I think it's well worth the money to have a face-to-face conversation with potential guides/outfitters.

It seems like there's usually a $10 off promo out there somewhere to soften the financial blow a bit. These days, I just take the money I would have spent to get into the expo and spend it on apps for the expo tags instead. Just as much fun, with the potential for a better payoff.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

The discount coupons to get you in for $10 have always been available online to print out as well as given out at sportsmans and cabelas, etc. I've never paid more than 10 to get in.

As 3arabians alluded to, there is quite a bit of gear at the expo that isn't sitting on the shelf at sportsman's or cabelas. A lot of the high-end pack/optics/clothing companies are there with their full line ups for you to get hands on. Some companies only show at a few trade shows a year, and this one is one of them.

That's why I go, and I've been able to find some gear that has been really useful as a result.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I go, I look, I dream, I leave.8)


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Great points, all!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I go to validate my tags then leave. I usually have both my sons with me so they look at the mounts in the main hall area you walk through but that's about it.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've never been to the Expo... guess I don't know what I'm missing.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm going to put in for a handful of tags. Then I'll walk around. I've made it a tradition of sorts to hit the expo right at opening on Thursday. There just aren't many people there then and I can make it around pretty quickly. 

Please don't pay $25 to get in! There are discount (and even free) tickets widely available.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll pass again. I'm not into trophy hunting and a show that promotes it and profits from it doesn't interest me enough to drive 500+ miles round trip to attend it. Additionally, any show that uses false advertising ($5 tags) in order to draw attendees doesn't set well with me. It reminds me of the Hollywood type shows (Oscars, Emmys, Grammys, People's Choice, CMA's, etc., etc., etc.) where the same people show up time after time in order to promote themselves and to pat each other on the back. I'll probably go ice fishing on Panguitch Lake instead.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

Anyone know if pack companies will be there? Stone Glacier, Kifaru or Eberlestock?


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

bowguyonly said:


> Anyone know if pack companies will be there? Stone Glacier, Kifaru or Eberlestock?


Stone Glacier was at the show in Reno, so I bet they'll be here too. If you want to try out a Stone Glacier pack, you're more than welcome to throw some weight in mine and see how it feels.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

NVDuckin said:


> bowguyonly said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if pack companies will be there? Stone Glacier, Kifaru or Eberlestock?
> ...


which one is yours and where do we do that?
I'm six four, two twenty-five. I'm more or less looking at an x curve frame for my size and capacity.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

bowguyonly said:


> which one is yours and where do we do that?
> I'm six four, two twenty-five. I'm more or less looking at an x curve frame for my size and capacity.


I have the x-curve frame with the Sky 5900. I live by the Cabela's at point of the mountain, but work south of Salt Lake so I could meet anywhere along there. PM me and we can figure something out.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

bowguyonly said:


> Anyone know if pack companies will be there? Stone Glacier, Kifaru or Eberlestock?


Last year stone glacier and Exo were there. Kifaru is a little anti social as far as shows go. I have a Kifaru that I could bring when I'm at the expo Friday if you want to check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Go on and go. Geez, you worked hard for your money and every penny you spend there will come back to make you oh so much better hunter, keener environmentalist, more precise fisherman, the complete name dropper, and, an all around Nimrod. Or, you can just go and walk around and never be any of those things.:smile:


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

the only day that works for me is on the last day, Sunday. which means I'll jam down after (not mormon) church and try some stuff on. I'm leaning towards SG and if they are there, I'm there. 
Not going to burn 700 dollars on something that doesn't fit/work.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

bowguyonly said:


> the only day that works for me is on the last day, Sunday. which means I'll jam down after (not mormon) church and try some stuff on. I'm leaning towards SG and if they are there, I'm there.
> Not going to burn 700 dollars on something that doesn't fit/work.


Why does it matter that you are not going to a Mormon church?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

This is a Utah forum, had bowguyonly said he was heading down after church without the qualifier that he is not mormon I would have assumed he was mormon. He let us know he was not--nothing wrong with that. I bet a lot of mormons would do the same if they lived in a 70% Catholic state and wanted to differentiate themselves. As far as I see it bowguyonly is telling us about himself, I now know that he likes bows and isn't a mormon...and that Shaner is probably a mormon :grin:...I'm learning a bunch about our fellow forum members today!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I actually am,great guess.
I love seeing anyone go to any church, I dont care about the denomination, to worship the Creator of all our amazing animals.
I guess that is why I was surprised at Bowguys wording is all.
It's all good and I wish everyone the best in the draws.
I just wish I knew which CWMU to use my 18 moose bonus points on.....


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I'm going to put in for a handful of tags. Then I'll walk around. I've made it a tradition of sorts to hit the expo right at opening on Thursday. There just aren't many people there then and I can make it around pretty quickly.
> 
> Please don't pay $25 to get in! There are discount (and even free) tickets widely available.


Where can you get some discounts, or free. I have never been thought I may check it out.

Oh and where is it at???


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Cabelas, Sportsman’s Warehouse, Les Scwab Tire stores, Toyota dealers. 

That’s what the expo website says.

There is also generally a bunch floating around the lobby there at the show.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

To go...or not to go?
Well, if you like mullets, testosterone, lots of penis measuring, and the business side of tags (private landowners, guiding businesses, and outfitting), then it is the right place to be!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> To go...or not to go?
> Well, if you like mullets, testosterone, lots of penis measuring, and the business side of tags (private landowners, guiding businesses, and outfitting), then it is the right place to be!


What if you like seeing friends, looking at cool animals, and eating overpriced jerky?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> What if you like seeing friends, looking at cool animals, and eating overpriced jerky?


And overpriced beer!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't drink beer, but those are some pricey Diet Cokes there as well!

That is the true travesty of the expo - - The price of beverages. We should revolt!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Cabelas, Sportsman's Warehouse, Les Scwab Tire stores, Toyota dealers.
> 
> That's what the expo website says.
> 
> There is also generally a bunch floating around the lobby there at the show.


Thank you maybe I will check it out.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

People can say all the negative stuff about the expo they want but if your just a normal guy that wants to check out some of the newer gear its a good place to do that. In past years most of the big name pack, boots and clothing manufactures have a booth showing off there latest stuff. There's some deals to be had so if your looking for something its worth while to check out.

Funny how guys on this forum are so worried about there testosterone level, junk size and hair cut compared to other guys. Geez if I didn't know any better I would think we're a bunch of old ladies setting around at a book club talking smack on the one's that didn't show up for the book reading.


----------

